# The HO Scale Model Railroad Club] Model RR Layout Tour & Train Show - March 14-15 (So



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

*The HO Scale Model Railroad Club] Model RR Layout Tour & Train Show - March 14-15 (So*

I just received this via email. Anyone interested sounds pretty neat.




Members of this group living in Southern and Central California are
invited to another FREE model railroad layout tour sponsored by Model
Railroads of Southern California the weekend of March 14 and 15.
This will be our sixteenth layout tour. This will be a self-guided
tour of twenty-two layouts at eleven sites in Bakersfield, the Lake
Isabella area and Tehachapi. By scale, there will be ten HO layouts,
five N layouts, two O layouts, one Z layout, three G layouts and one
live steam set-up. (See descriptions below).

Below is basic information about the tour. This information is
sufficient for you to take the tour. Additional downloadable
information, including driving references, two maps for every layout
and an overall area map, is available in the Files Section of the
group at:

http://groups. yahoo.com/ group/Model_ Railroads_ Of_Southern_ California/

Be sure to check the group website the day before the tour to see if
any changes to the schedule or layout lineup have occurred.

Some of the layouts will be on display at the huge two-day Train Show
at the Kern County Fairgrounds. In addition to the show there will
be approximately 120 vendor tables plus manufacturer displays at this
show.

Persons taking this tour assume all risks and liability for their
personal safety. Although I am the Moderator of the group, I am not
responsible for personal loss or injury to those taking this tour.

If you cannot make this tour, more tours are being planned, including
a tour of South Orange County layouts in May.

If you wish to open your home layout for an upcoming tour, please
contact me.

Bob Chaparro
Moderator
Model Railroads of Southern California
Hemet, CA
[email protected] net

Model Railroads of Southern California
Layout Tour No. 16
Saturday & Sunday March 14 & 15, 2009

These Layouts Are Open Only Saturday Evening, March 14

Golden Empire Historical & Modeling Society
7:00 pm to 10:00 pm HO& N
1534 19th Street, Bakersfield 661-325-2595
For club's downtown location enter through the alley door then take
stairs to the second and third floors for the HO and N scale layouts.
Parking is on the street. East/West streets are one way.

This club boasts two large layouts, one each in HO and N scale. The
HO layout, located on the 3rd floor, is approximately 30 feet in
width and 100 feet long. Two large yards are located at each end of
the layout, with several industries located in between. The layout is
currently a work-in-progress, but they are able to operate on it.
Several scenery projects are currently in progress on the layout.
Digitrax's Digital Command Control powers the layout, as on the N
scale layout.

The N scale layout is 18 feet wide and 80 feet long, and includes a
scaled-down version of the Tehachapi Loop. The club has extensive
scenery work in progress. Anyone who models in N scale is welcome to
bring their decoder-equipped locomotives and run them along the 15
scale miles of mainline from Bakersfield to Mojave. Club photos:
http://www.pcrnmra. org/daylight/ newsletters/ Q108.pdf



Larry Saslaw
6:00 pm to 8:00 pm HO
14700 Orchard Crest Avenue, Bakersfield 661-588-2770 and 661-706-
2673

This HO scale layout is based on Southern Pacific's Dunsmuir engine
facilities and Shasta Division, circa 1954 (and last day of Southern
Pacific operations onSept 11, 1996). Larry has used plans of the
roundhouse, machine shops, mallet shed, sanding tower and station
from MAINLINE MODELER articles of the early 1980s. The layout is
built within the third stall of his garage and measures 12' x 21'
feet.

There concept is based on a climbing out of the Sacramento River from
lower Dunsmuir yard, through the engine facilities, up the canyon
past Shasta Springs, across Hotlum (Dry Canyon) up to a second level
to what could be the summit at Siskyou (Larry has used artistic
license to switch lines)up to a helix and down, or reverse loops on
top and bottom.

The layout climbs twice around the room, from the helix and Dunsmuir
yard and shops located on the center peninsula, around the room
twice, back onto the peninsula to the top of the helix. Larry's
intent is to portray the scenery and feeling of railroading in the
Shasta Route. He uses Digitrax Radio DCC and has a sample of SP
steam, Diesels, Shasta Daylight, Klamath, lumber trains of the 1954
era. He also can switch out the whole power and rolling stock to
portray the last days of the SP with the Coast Starlight. The layout
was on the SPH&TS Bakersfield Tour in September 2008.

These Home Layouts Are Open Only Sunday, March 15

John Bell
10:00 to 4:00 G Scale
19512 Sycamore Drive, Tehachapi 661-823-1308
Do not turn on to Sycamore Drive from Woodford-Tehachapi Road.
Segment is steep and unpaved. Use Pinion Canyon to Sage Ave. to
Sycamore Drive to reach this site.

John's garden layout has 1,050-feet of track in single loop, with an
80-foot siding, 10 bridges and 6 tunnels. Part of the run goes down a
mountain river canyon on a two percent grade.

John's pride-and-joy is his Union Pacific Big Boy, which you will be
able to view upon your visit – along with all his other locomotives –
from Southern Pacific to Rio Grande, and everything in between.
Most of the equipment is 1:29.

John's home overlooks the former Southern Pacific (now UP) "Cable
Siding" on the mainline just west of Tehachapi. John bought this
property because he is a rail buff, and has made improvements to his
property for just that – rail fanning! There is a viewing area where
you can see his train and the prototype in a perspective where they
both appear to be part of a real railroad scene.

John has picnic tables and folding chairs for rail fans to enjoy the
view from his location, so bring your cameras, relax, and enjoy the
view while enjoying the coffee that John provides. Here is a link to
some photos:

http://www.tehachap ilooprailroadclu b.org/rrrr. html



Richard Cantrell
12:00 to 4:00 HOn3
21661 Winesap Street, Tehachapi 661-822-0932

Richard models the Denver and Rio Grande Western in HO and HO narrow
gauge. Richard's layout contains some impressive scenery depicting
Colorado. The upper level is narrow gauge, while the lower level is
standard gauge. The layout measures 20' x 24'.

http://www.pcrnmra. org/daylight/ newsletters/ Q408.pdf

(Page 2- Two
Photos)

Ron Funk
10:00 to 4:00 HO
713 Piute Street, Bodfish (Lake Isabella Area) 760-417-0965 and
760-379-4449
Park in the Piute Street cul-de-sac and walk up driveway to layout.

Ron has taken on the task of recreating the track plan of John
Allen's legendary Gorre and Daphetid Railroad and about 85 percent of
Ron's track plan is familiar to those that recall the G & D. Ron's
father, Al, started the work about 25 years ago, and after his death
the layout was completed by his son, Ron.

Ron's railroad is set in the 1940s to 1950s era, housed in a 20' x
40' building with the layout occupying most of the space. It
features high mountains, spectacular bridges and a large array of
scratch built and finely detailed buildings and scenes. Motive power
is an assortment of both steam and diesel from various western
railroads including Southern Pacific, Santa Fe, Union Pacific and
Western Pacific. The railroad is operated with Digitrax DCC power
with sound.

Vern Hill
10:00 to 4:00 O Scale
601 Sierra Vista Drive, Wofford Heights (Lake Isabella Area) 760-
376-3506 and 760-379-0568

This O-scale layout measures 13' x 21'. Track is mostly hand laid to
Proto 48 standards. The basic track plan is an over-and-under folded
dog bone with a hidden storage yard into the adjoining garage. All
track work, with the exception of an engine service area and
industrial spur, is complete along with about 85 percent of the
scenery.

The layout represents generic Southern Pacific, circa 1955, with a
mix of steam and diesel. Most modelers are aware that SP had what
nearly amounted to an Eastern Sierra line from Klamath Falls, Oregon
to Mojave, including the SP narrow gauge from Keeler to Laws and
north over Mt. Montgomery Pass. In Vern's historical "imagineering" ,
he has standard gauged the line and the layout represents a section
of that fictional scenario.

Rolling stock includes some brass, Intermountain, Red Caboose and
Atlas equipment. The locomotive roster includes models from Glacier
Park, Sunset and old Atlas. All have been converted to Proto 48
standards. The layout controls are standard no-frills DC as are the
controls for the signal system (target and semaphore). A sound
system remains on the wish list.

Mountain Crossing Restaurant
5:30am to 10:30pm HO
416 W. Tehachapi Blvd., Tehachapi 661-823-0450

The restaurant has an HO scale operating display layout of the
Tehachapi Loop. The layout is operated by the Tehachapi Loop
Railroad Club. A club member may or may not be available to answer
questions about the layout.

An outreach education program, maintenance of "The Tehachapi Loop HO
layout" at the Mountain Crossing Restaurant and the future
restoration of the Tehachapi Depot are but a few of the ongoing
projects supported by the Tehachapi Loop Railroad Club

http://www.tehachap ilooprailroadclu b.org/mtnxngimag es.html



Rick Passalacqua
10:30 to 4:30 G Scale
24140 San Juan Drive, Tehachapi 661-821-7277 and 661-477-2199
Gated Community. On the day of the tour call 661-477-2199 and leave
name to receive access permission. On Bear Valley Road you enter
thru gate and you pass a gas station and store. About a mile past
store turn left on the second San Juan Drive. (You will pass San Juan
Drive on right side, before the San Juan Drive on the left.

Rick's Rock Back Breaking Railroad is an outdoor G scale layout with
almost 1,000 feet of track. Trains enter the mainline from a 10' x
12' shed that protects the equipment. There are three lines that run
separate but all interconnect. Usually a minimum of three trains are
running at once. Rick operates both steam and diesel over his empire.

Viewing is from all sides or in the middle seating area with the
trains running around you. There are lots of big trees but not much
in scale landscaping or structures as yet.

Bob Sagers
12:00 to 4:00 N Scale
23031 Tulip Court, Tehachapi 661-822-6655
Layout located on lower floor. Walk down to back of house and enter
through patio door.

This N-scale layout is an L-shape design in a 27' x 47' area. There
is 1,100 total feet of track, with 550 feet viable. The rest is
hidden track for staging. Bob describes the layout as "a railfans
delight". There are no yards or industries, but lots of mainline
action. Currently he runs five to six trains concurrently on three
independent main tracks.

Layout is not yet sceniced. The area being modeled is the B&O's
Magnolia Cut-off. From 1912-1914 that railroad built a new grade,
four tunnels, an 1,800 foot fill, and two bridges to straighten
fourteen miles of original right of way and cut the mileage down to a
seven miles with mild curves. Both the original line and the new line
were used until 1960, when the original alignment, which follows the
meandering Potomac River, was abandoned. Photos have been placed
around front edge to show what it will eventually look like.

The layout is built with the lowest tracks at 57' and highest at
61". This would make it unsuitable for viewing by young children
(unless held) or by short adults. Layout is walk-around with
duckunders. Comfort considerations limit viewing to no more then ten
people at any one time. If someone gets tired of watching the model
trains, they can wander out back and watch the real thing.

Dan Steinberg
10:00 to 2:00 G Scale
19801 E. Abajo Avenue, Tehachapi 661-823-8514
From Cherry Lane turn onto Marvel and turn right onto Abajo (no
street sign at this junction, only a sign post). Take Abajo (gravel
road) to reach 19801.

The Stone Mountain Railway has two independent loops. The mainline
loop is 15 feet by 30 feet, with a 20 foot siding and 4 foot radius
curves. The other loop is a mining branch which is 10 foot by 20
foot, running on 2 foot radius curves. The mining branch includes an
impressive wooden trestle and a tunnel.

The site of this layout has a nice viewpoint of the Tehachapi
Valley. Link to photos of the layout:
http://www.tehachap ilooprailroadclu b.org/stonemount ainrr.html



Kern County Fairgrounds/ Train Show Layouts- Open Saturday & Sunday
Saturday 10:00 to 5:00
Sunday 10:00 to 4:00
Horace Massey Building
1142 S. "P" Street, Bakersfield

Canfield Family Circus – This portable HO layout from Fullerton is a
13' x 39' animated HO circus layout. It consists of operating
railroads, a typical American town with street parade, amusement park
and a complete tented circus with Midway, Menagerie, Big Top, and
Backyard built and displayed by the Canfield Family.

The circus contains over 20 animated displays with hundreds of lights
controlled by a dedicated computer. The tents are all handmade, as
are most of the circus wagons and trains. Many of the thousands of
people and animals are hand-painted. Several of the buildings and
vehicles are collectors' items from around the world. The Canfield
Family Circus first went on the road in 1974, and it has been
exhibited at schools, libraries, museums, hobby shows, shopping
malls, and fairs. Here is a photo link:
http://www.cfcircus .com/photo- m.htm



Daylight Division's Time Saver - Measuring 18" x 5', this is an HO
scale switching contest layout on which participants compete to see
who can complete a switching assignment in the least amount of time.
The original Time Saver Layout was developed by model railroading
legend John Allen. Here is a link to the layout and the concept:
http://www.gdlines. com/Timesaver. html



Golden Empire Historical and Modeling Society – The Society will
display their 3' X 22' modular N scale layout. This layout gives
just a hint of their accomplishments as the Society also has an HO
scale modular layout plus permanent layouts in their clubhouse in
both HO and N scale. Club website:
http://www.gehams. net/



Greg Faluszczak- Studio City resident Greg Faluszczak will display
his 3' x 5' N scale layout.

Group 160 – This club will display a 16' x 32' modular N scale
layout. The Group 160 NTRAK club is based in Burbank. Group 160's
layouts are modular and adhere to the NTRAK 2000 standard. Standard
NTRAK modules a either four, six or eight feet long by two feet wide;
the NTRAK 2000 standard uses modules of similar length but with a 30"
width, allowing a bit more room for scenery or industry.

The club owns four corner modules, each of which is approximately 4'
square. It also has modules comprising an offset S curve as well as
modules depicting the lumber industry, a farm, and a refinery, among
others, and a yard consisting of twelve eighteen foot tracks plus a
complex throat that marshals the assembled trains on to the main and
branch lines. In general, the Club modules embrace a Pacific
Northwest theme, but the members' modules express a broad range of
interests: orange groves and fruit packing are well represented, as
are small towns even one that is devastated by a tornado every few
minutes. Club Home Page:
http://www.socaln. com/group160/ pages/aboutus. html



Guy Krivanek – Guy will display a 4' x 8' O scale trolley layout and
Z scale layout that fits in a brief case.

High Desert Modular Railroad Club – This club from Lancaster will
display a 36' x 60' modular HO layout. One of the Club's modules
depicts San Pedro Harbor early 1900s. Vessels, dock & bridge on this
module are scratch built. At a recent PSR convention their modules
not only showed well but they also walked away with several awards
from the contest room.

Kern County Live Steamers – This local Bakersfield group will be
operating their 1.5" scale equipment at the Train Show. They have
some 700 feet of panel track they can set up for shows and rides.
Club website: http://www.kclivest eamers.com/



Left Coast Group – This is a California-based HOn30 modular group.
They will set-up a 21' x 21' modular HO layout. Pictures of some of
their modules can be viewed on this link by clicking on the various
module titles in the text: http://www.bnfhoby. com/personalmain .htm



Southern Valley Railways – This local Bakersfield group will display
4' x 8' and 10' x 14' modular HO layouts.

NOTES:
Please observe the hours of operation for the layouts.
No smoking at any of the layouts.
Admission to Fairgrounds is $6.00 for adults, kids 12 and under
admitted free when accompanied by a paying adult. Admission is good
for both days


----------

